# a little competition



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

As i am fast approaching 4000 likes i thought a thank you was in order, i don't really believe in this type of points system as i think it can feed some peoples ego's and i certainly don't think i am worthy of such things, but i do thank everyone who has clicked "like"

a popular comp seems to be the name out the hat so that's what we will do as i think its less frustrating than trying to ID a nanoparticle from an unpronounceable chemical compound

the prize i this:










the competition is open to all members with over 50 posts, sorry no member outside the UK unless you want to pay the postage, also if you have blocked me you are barred :laugh: feel free to enter though so i can just ignore you :feck:

first name out wins, my daughter will choose :yes:

first person post your name, the rest copy and paste to add yours

i will run this up to 8pm Sunday the 20th dec, this should still be early enough for pre Christmas delivery

obviously DaveyP qualifies ....sorry guys 

good luck and thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Chocko


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

chocko said:


> Chocko
> 
> iceblue


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You could always give the watch to Stan & the strap to William :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

martinzx said:


> You could always give the watch to Stan & the strap to William :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


 if they were the only ones then i would :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice gesture but why bother just post it streight to Davey P in Huntingtonshire save you all ths hasstle lol. :taz:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Chocko

iceblue

PC-Magician


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

taffyman said:


> Nice gesture but why bother just post it streight to Davey P in Huntingtonshire save you all ths hasstle lol. :taz:


 you in Hayden ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chocko

iceblue

PC-Magician

Taffyman

Davey P (get in! :yahoo: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Chocko
> 
> iceblue
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Chocko

iceblue

PC-Magician

Taffyman

Davey P (get in! :yahoo: )

Jsud2002


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Chocko
> 
> iceblue
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

warming up, remember you will need access to a fork lift truck to move this watch :wink:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> warming up, remember you will need access to a fork lift truck to move this watch :wink:


 No doubt DaveyP will have access to one. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> No doubt DaveyP will have access to one. :laugh:


 he won one :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Lovely gesture Bruce :thumbsup:

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! :yahoo: )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Lovely gesture Bruce :thumbsup:
> 
> Chocko
> 
> ...


 one ! i repeat one ! entry per person :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

tell me after the fact :swoon: there was no mention of entry amounts in the original rules.... Anything else I should know?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> tell me after the fact :swoon: there was no mention of entry amounts in the original rules.... Anything else I should know?


 yes if your name starts with d and end with p you cant win  so if your name is Droop for instance then your out


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> yes if your name starts with d and end with p you cant win  so if your name is Droop for instance then your out


 :yahoo:



Bruce said:


> one ! i repeat one ! entry per person :nono: :biggrin:


 I might just post on your profile now :yes:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! :yahoo: )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Posted 2 minutes ago · Report post

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> :whistling:


 Seeing as I'm almost certainly barred from this competition you can borrow my forklift

:biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bruce said:


> I think the 17th person to enter will win :thumbsup: this number includes the Bryant family entry


 Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Seeing as I'm almost certainly barred from this competition you can borrow my forklift
> 
> :biggrin:


 and i thought i was blocked, well whadya know :laugh:










actually...always wondered what he did for a living :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I am not going to try editing that list on my phone, but count me in.

I do not even want or like the watch haha, but anything to lower the odds for Davey  if I win I'll donate to the runner up, by which I mean the first person to say me me me, whose name is not Davey  sorry Davey, but your secret Santa should hopefully mitigate any feelings of butthurt


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Chocko
> 
> sbryantgb
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Loving the blocks Bruce. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Loving the blocks Bruce. lol


 its a load of old blocks :biggrin:

RWP added to the comp


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

martinzx said:


> You could always give the watch to Stan & the strap to William :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


 I'm liking that!

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

martinzx said:


> You could always watch Stan Giving William the strap :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


 This place is getting far tooooooo kinky for me


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Chocko
> 
> sbryantgb
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Chocko
> 
> sbryantgb
> 
> ...


 pauluspaolo

Name added - thanks Bruce :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

pauluspaolo said:


> Chocko
> 
> sbryantgb
> 
> ...


 I'm in, though I don't fancy my chances against the multiple Mr Bryants. I bet he buys one of every number for the lottery too.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Me me.....just found the post Bruce! I like nice big watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> yes if your name starts with d and end with p you cant win  so if your name is Droop for instance then your out


 That seems fair enough

Best regards

Wavey B


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

Davey P said:


> That seems fair enough
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Wavey B


 as a new member your post count is under 50 so you are barred from the comp...sorry wavey


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Gutted.......... :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> RWP said:
> 
> 
> > Me me.....just found the post Bruce! I like nice big watch :thumbsup:


 Is this comp fixed RWP had his name on 20 hours ago placed by his surrogate grandfather Bruce . :sorry: artytime:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007

RWP

pauluspaolo

Badgersdad

bowie

thank you


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Is this comp fixed RWP had his name on 20 hours ago placed by his surrogate grandfather Bruce . :sorry: artytime:


 SMALL case of me not being able to find comp :thumbsup: . My Grandpa......some age!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice one Bruce - count me in. I think I've copied the list properly...-)

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007

RWP

pauluspaolo

Badgersdad

bowie

Littlelegs

 Like this







Quote


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice gesture. I'm in,thank you.

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007

RWP

pauluspaolo

Badgersdad

bowie

Littlelegs

Mr Levity


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous, how am I supposed to swoop in and nab the prize if you guys keep adding to the list of entrants... :taz:

:laugh:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice gesture!

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007

RWP

pauluspaolo

Badgersdad

bowie

Littlelegs

Mr Levity

spaceslug (changing name by deed pole to Davey P.....)


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one mate, I'll take a punt.

Chocko

sbryantgb

iceblue

sbryantgb

PC-Magician

sbryantgb

Taffyman

sbryantgb

Davey P (get in! )

sbryantgb

Jsud2002

sbryantgb

Crafty Cockney

sbryantgb

Bob Sheruncle

Peacefrog

mcb2007

RWP

pauluspaolo

Badgersdad

bowie

Littlelegs

Mr Levity

spaceslug

Toddy101


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

HELLOOOOO !!! anyone else ? finishes Sunday 8PM !!! :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Chocko
Honoré de Balzac
sbryantgb
Marlin Perkins
iceblue 
Jacques-Yves Cousteau
PC-Magician
Walt Disney
Taffyman
Arthur Fiedler
Davey P
Josiah Wedgwood
Jsud2002
Victor Mature
Crafty Cockney
Anton Chekhov
Bob Sheruncle
Otto Preminger
Peacefrog 
Frank Buck
mcb2007
Carl Sagan
RWP
Vyacheslav Molotov
pauluspaolo
Carrie Nation
Badgersdad
Elihu Root
bowie
Dick Trickle
Littlelegs
Efrem Zimbalist, Jr.
Mr Levity
Vasco da Gama
spaceslug
Martin Van Buren
Toddy101
Samuel Beckett

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Chocko
> Honoré de Balzac
> sbryantgb
> Marlin Perkins
> ...


 sorry Samuel i dont post to Paris or Ireland, if you wish to pay the post your self then i would be happy to include you in the competition, however i am not sure this watch is quite your style................never know though


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> sorry Samuel i dont post to Paris or Ireland, if you wish to pay the post your self then i would be happy to include you in the competition, however i am not sure this watch is quite your style................never know though


 I'm waiting...

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm waiting...
> 
> Later,
> William


 just noticed the rest of you sodding foreigners, can you not read English? and Vasco..is it not too late to get a decent watch?

P.S i dont consider Canada as foreign.. just a bit weird eh? do you know what i mean eh? not to be offensive eh?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Still waiting...

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Chocko
Honoré de Balzac
sbryantgb
Marlin Perkins
iceblue 
Jacques-Yves Cousteau
PC-Magician
Walt Disney
Taffyman
Arthur Fiedler
Davey P
Josiah Wedgwood
Jsud2002
Victor Mature
Crafty Cockney
Anton Chekhov
Bob Sheruncle
Otto Preminger
Peacefrog 
Frank Buck
mcb2007
Carl Sagan
RWP
Vyacheslav Molotov
pauluspaolo
Carrie Nation
Badgersdad
Elihu Root
bowie
Dick Trickle
Littlelegs
Efrem Zimbalist, Jr.
Mr Levity
Vasco da Gama
spaceslug
Martin Van Buren
Toddy101
Samuel Beckett

I nominate Davey P 'cos that thing (the watch not Davey) is bloody hideous and he is going to win anyway !


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm waiting...
> 
> Later,
> William


 what for ? Dick Trickle seems a little odd but i suppose its possible


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

Bruce said:


> what for ? Dick Trickle seems a little odd but i suppose its possible


 reminds me of that Roman bloke: Marcus Incontinentus


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> what for ? Dick Trickle seems a little odd but i suppose its possible


 Whom for, surely?










Can you say _NASCAR_?










Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

get it...endless waiting ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> get it...endless waiting ?


 I was just stretching a rather thin gag as far as I could :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I was just stretching a rather thin gag as far as I could :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 sorry William, i can be really dense at times, what's on screen is not necessarily what enters my brain :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I thought it might be amusing to fortify the list with a few dead people. It would have been easier to have entered the contest. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I thought it might be amusing to fortify the list with a few dead people. It would have been easier to have entered the contest. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 i got that bit :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> i got that bit :sadwalk:


 I wish I'd thought of Neville Chamberlain while I was at it.

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I thought it might be amusing to fortify the list with a few dead people. It would have been easier to have entered the contest. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I knew the rest of them were dead... but not Bowie.... tell me that's not true :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> I knew the rest of them were dead... but not Bowie.... tell me that's not true :sadwalk:


 :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Chocko
Honoré de Balzac
sbryantgb
Marlin Perkins
iceblue 
Jacques-Yves Cousteau
PC-Magician
Walt Disney
Taffyman
Arthur Fiedler
Davey P
Josiah Wedgwood
Jsud2002
Victor Mature
Crafty Cockney
Anton Chekhov
Bob Sheruncle
Otto Preminger
Peacefrog 
Frank Buck
mcb2007
Carl Sagan
RWP
Vyacheslav Molotov
pauluspaolo
Carrie Nation
Badgersdad
Elihu Root
bowie
Dick Trickle
Littlelegs
Efrem Zimbalist, Jr.
Mr Levity
Vasco da Gama
spaceslug
Martin Van Buren
Toddy101
Samuel Beckett

I nominate Davey P 'cos that thing (the watch not Davey) is bloody hideous and he is going to win anyway !

Brooksy


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

brooksy said:


> Chocko
> sbryantgb
> iceblue
> PC-Magician
> ...


 Victor Mature, the most unfit fit man, i am sure the real Goliath was a bit more manly :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Victor Mature, the most unfit fit man, i am sure the real Goliath was a bit more manly :biggrin:


 




Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

brooksy said:


> Chocko
> Honoré de Balzac
> sbryantgb
> Marlin Perkins
> ...


 less than 8 hours to go :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> less than 8 hours to go :biggrin:


 There are still four dead people within that list! :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Bruce said:


> less than 8 hours to go :biggrin:


 Nice one Bruce, i'll play if thats ok.

Chocko
Honoré de Balzac
sbryantgb
Marlin Perkins
iceblue 
Jacques-Yves Cousteau
PC-Magician
Walt Disney
Taffyman
Davey P
Jsud2002
Crafty Cockney
Bob Sheruncle
Peacefrog 
mcb2007
RWP
pauluspaolo
Badgersdad
bowie
Littlelegs
Mr Levity
spaceslug
Toddy101
Brooksy

Foxdog


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> There are still four dead people within that list! :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 i am hoping one of them wins, then i can apply for power of attorney and sell the watch :yes:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> There are still four dead people within that list! :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Can I just confirm I am still alive :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> i am hoping one of them wins, then i can apply for power of attorney and sell the watch :yes:


 If it is Walt Disney, I'm pretty sure you'll be hearing from their solicitors. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> If it is Walt Disney, I'm pretty sure you'll be hearing from their solicitors. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Walt Disney wear a watch.........Scottish joke !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Walt Disney wear a watch.........Scottish joke !!


 that reminds me of the two drunks walking through Glasgow, they stopped at a bakers window and one said: "is that a doughnut or a meringue" and his mate says "naw yur right its a doughnut" :laugh: not everyone will get this :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> that reminds me of the two drunks walking through Glasgow, they stopped at a bakers window and one said: "is that a doughnut or a meringue" and his mate says "naw yur right its a doughnut" :laugh: not everyone will get this :biggrin:


 Couldn't it be both? I can't find a good emoticon.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Couldn't it be both? I can't find a good emoticon.
> 
> Later,
> William


 nope..absolutely not, told you some wouldn't get it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

i will do the draw just a little after 8pm, i am not doing the picture thing as it makes no difference to the outcome, if i was going to fiddle the results i just would anyway, i am absolutely not though and the first name of a "LIVING" person wins, my youngest daughter will pick the name out a box without looking, if you have a problem take it up with her, she is 12 and plays rugby and would beat most of you to within an inch of your lives :laugh:

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Foxdog said:


> Nice one Bruce, i'll play if thats ok.
> 
> Chocko
> Honoré de Balzac
> ...


 kevkojak
kevkojak
kevkojak
kevkojak

Apologies for the multiple entries but I never win anything, just evening the odds against Dave.

BTW Amen to the not buying into the likes system thing...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

added Kev



kevkojak said:


> Chocko
> Honoré de Balzac
> sbryantgb
> Marlin Perkins
> ...


 any more??


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You can add me

SBryantgb


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

well the draw has been made,

the name is known,

breath is bated

so without further delay

i shall announce the winner

commiserations if your name wasn't drawn

better luck next time

there will be a next time

i promise

not this year though

next year

maybe when i reach 5000 likes

or 3000 posts

or maybe 6000 likes

or 4000 posts

but

there will be

another

i

have loads of watches

so

maybe

you will

all get one

eventually

just be patient

though

and

now

the

name

of

the

winner

is........

[is this really annoying?]

the

name

of

winner

is

%^$&&^%$££$%

damn

my keyboard

has

gone

wrong

ahh

thats

it

sorted

now

the

name

of

the

winner

is

RWP

i didn't believe it either, but there it is, congrats Rog :clap:

full name and address will be posted for the whole internet to see, well done :thumbsup:

any issue with the results contact : Kaylee C/O Biggar Rugby Football Club, pitch 1,Wednesday night full contact training :scared:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> nope..absolutely not, told you some wouldn't get it


 Is that a doughnut or am I wrong?

Oh and well done Roger, I guess maybe, wear it in good health I suppose...or not. Its up to you it's not really your colour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Is that a doughnut or am I wrong?


 :clap: its better with a Glaswegian accent though



SBryantgb said:


> Is that a doughnut or am I wrong?
> 
> Oh and well done Roger, I guess maybe, wear it in good health I suppose...or not. Its up to you it's not really your colour. :thumbsup:


 that's what i like...a good looser very decent of you :thumbsup:

well that was an anticlimax :sadwalk:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Congratulation RWP! 

I wonder if he will start a thread about it? :biggrin:

I don't understand why I didn't win, considering especially I made a concerted effort to not enter. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Where is RWP?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I wonder if he will start a thread about it? :biggrin:


 i don't think there is any need to wonder :laugh:



SBryantgb said:


> Where is RWP?


 i think he's passed out with the shock, there may need to be a runner up if he's not fit enough to accept this wondrous time piece :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i don't think there is any need to wonder :laugh:
> 
> i think he's passed out with the shock, there may need to be a runner up if he's not fit enough to accept this wondrous time piece :yes:


 Dammit I gave up running 15 years ago :sadwalk:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done Bruce and RWP. Enjoy...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> that reminds me of the two drunks walking through Glasgow, they stopped at a bakers window and one said: "is that a doughnut or a meringue" and his mate says "naw yur right its a doughnut" :laugh: not everyone will get this :biggrin:


 It took me five seconds to get it, not bad for an old North Mercian. :laugh:

I struggle with some Jordie, a bit of Brummie. I often fail with Weegie, sadly most of my childhood dialect has evaporated. It hung on bravely in the very North of the County, but most of the old people who kept it alive died when I was a little monshite. :biggrin:

Here's to lost words and terms such as: "Wunner, Cunner Slatt, Dunner, Cust", and many others. :book:

That translates to Wouldn't, Couldn't, Throw, Don't, and "can you". 

I think "standard English" has been beneficial though, even Alex Salmond speaks it. :laugh: It allows better communication in the wider English speaking world.

Standard English isn't the clipped speech of Noel Coward, who had speech defect, or the accent the BBC promoted from its impression of it.

I could learn to speak "Old English" and confound the Gaelic speakers when I visit nations that speak it, if I felt like not communicating with them and feeling a bit "superior" or tribal. :wink:

I'm not into that, the "Stokie" dialect probably died in the 1960's. I'm glad it did.

I can talk to a lot more people now, and understand WTF they are saying. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

Stan said:


> It took me five seconds to get it, not bad for an old North Mercian. :laugh:
> 
> I struggle with some Jordie, a bit of Brummie. I often fail with Weegie, sadly most of my childhood dialect has evaporated. It hung on bravely in the very North of the County, but most of the old people who kept it alive died when I was a little monshite. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i was born in Glasgow, but my accent mellowed a lot in kent to the point where i cringe when i here a rough Glaswegian...Nawwhitameanannat pal


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is the intelligible version of the Canadian Newfoundland accent.






This isn't an exaggeration:






Stay where yer at, I'll come where yer to,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> It took me five seconds to get it, not bad for an old North Mercian. :laugh:
> 
> I struggle with some Jordie, a bit of Brummie. I often fail with Weegie, sadly most of my childhood dialect has evaporated. It hung on bravely in the very North of the County, but most of the old people who kept it alive died when I was a little monshite. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Received pronunciation dear boy, received pronunciation. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is the complete experience:






That wasn't an exaggeration. One Saturday morning after a hard Friday night I had a customer that was exactly like that. I spent ten minutes conversing with him while I sorted out the rat's nest of vacuum lines he pulled off of his engine while doing his own tune-up. Thank God I could do it from memory, I don't think I could've taken another second of that. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

*Here I am. I am totally confounded and tickled PINK. It's a brilliant watch....right up my street.*

*Thanks so much to Bruce and for all the good wishes * :thumbsup:

My problem is I don't stray far from the discussion board, I would also like thank my manager, my PR team, my publisher, and especially my probation officer for making this possible.

I will be on a high waiting for the postman on Tuesday :laugh:

I'm so tickled. THANKS.

Rog


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a swizz, there's something fishy going on here, I didn't win and therefore I demand a recount! :taz:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> It's a swizz, there's something fishy going on here, I didn't win and therefore I demand a recount! :taz:


 I'll fix my comp for you Davey P :swoon:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

Davey P said:


> It's a swizz, there's something fishy going on here, I didn't win and therefore I demand a recount! :taz:


 re-count done and my daughter is coming down to punch your lights out.....you were all warned :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> It's a swizz, there's something fishy going on here, I didn't win and therefore I demand a recount! :taz:


 I`ve just checked the Forum`s Rules & if you read the small print at the bottom it clearly states that - "All competitions held on the forum are to be won by Davey P"



> *FORUM TERMS AND RULES*
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> ...


 NB just in case anyone actually belives this post I should point out that it is a lie :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I didnae enter cos Ah'm feart boot yer Dochter :aggressive:

Could ye mak the next yin wi'oot her dae'in the draw oot?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

mel said:


> I didnae enter cos Ah'm feart boot yer Dochter :aggressive:
> 
> Could ye mak the next yin wi'oot her dae'in the draw oot?


 naw couldny dae that am feart fae her in awe


----------

